# Barbara Schöneberger Bikini x2



## Klark (15 Sep. 2014)

So lassen wir ma auch ma was "leaken"


----------



## redbeard (15 Sep. 2014)

Ohne den doofen Hörig wärs noch schöner. 

Trotzdem :thx: für Babsi!


----------



## goraji (15 Sep. 2014)

redbeard schrieb:


> Ohne den doofen Hörig wärs noch schöner.
> 
> DANKE, wollte ich auch gerade schreiben!!
> 
> Trotzdem :thx: für Babsi!



Von mir auch! :thumbup:


----------



## eywesstewat (15 Sep. 2014)

wow super bilder. danke:thumbup:


----------



## cs78 (15 Sep. 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Trojanski (15 Sep. 2014)

:thx: für Babs:thumbup:


----------



## looser24 (15 Sep. 2014)

Sehr geile bilder. besten dank


----------



## vwo100303 (15 Sep. 2014)

Danke für die junge Babsi Schöneberger! :WOW:


----------



## Banditoo (15 Sep. 2014)

:thx::thumbup:


----------



## hsvbaer (15 Sep. 2014)

Der Mann stört


----------



## Layn (15 Sep. 2014)

ganz nett an zu schauen


----------



## bodywatch (15 Sep. 2014)

... dass es noch solche schönen vergrabenen schätze gibt 
ganz grossen dank an klark


----------



## pappa (15 Sep. 2014)

bodywatch schrieb:


> ... dass es noch solche schönen vergrabenen schätze gibt
> ganz grossen dank an klark



da schließe ich mich aus vollem Herzen an.
Außerdem habe ich in den ganzen Jahren noch nie ein Bild geshen wo Barbara Nippel zeigt


----------



## Punisher (15 Sep. 2014)

danke für Babs
und auch für Elmar Hörig


----------



## stuftuf (15 Sep. 2014)

ein Vollweib!!!!!!!!

:thx:


----------



## MrLeiwand (15 Sep. 2014)

sehr geil thx !!


----------



## 6hallo6 (16 Sep. 2014)

Danke !

Frage an die Experten: Kann es sein das es das erste foto von Barbara ist wo man ihre Nippel sieht?


----------



## baer8888 (16 Sep. 2014)

wow!!! danke fürs pic


----------



## walme (16 Sep. 2014)

schönen dank fürs ausgraben dieses schätzchens


----------



## jacobsteinfeld (16 Sep. 2014)

Schöner Fund, besten Dank!


----------



## Chamser81 (16 Sep. 2014)

Lang lang ist es her.

Danke für die schöne Erinnerung.


----------



## Klark (16 Sep. 2014)

Servas ! ich bin heute gut gelaunt  ich hau ma die ganze serie raus


----------



## G3GTSp (16 Sep. 2014)

tolle bilder danke


----------



## Shavedharry (16 Sep. 2014)

gibt es noch mehr davon??? Danke für die Fotos....Schade das man die Nippel nicht noch deutlicher sehen kann......


----------



## Scheich200 (17 Sep. 2014)

Ein absoluter Schatz WOW


----------



## DRAGO (17 Sep. 2014)

She´s so Hot - Thx !


----------



## pidgin (17 Sep. 2014)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## fliegenklappe (17 Sep. 2014)

schick!


----------



## stefi (18 Sep. 2014)

Sauber! besten Dank


----------



## Klark (18 Sep. 2014)

Shavedharry schrieb:


> gibt es noch mehr davon??? Danke für die Fotos....Schade das man die Nippel nicht noch deutlicher sehen kann......



Ich hab nur die  die photoshop kenner sollten ma ans werk gehen  x-ray.....


----------



## Metti (18 Sep. 2014)

Tolle Bilder


----------



## ichbinsnur85 (18 Sep. 2014)

Hammer Frau!!!


----------



## Sippi83 (20 Sep. 2014)

nice :thx::thumbup:


----------



## netnameck1 (22 Sep. 2014)

Noch nicht gesehen, vielen Dank!


----------



## Splatt3r (22 Sep. 2014)

Wow, hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie gesehen die Bilder. :thx: vielmals


----------



## borstel (22 Sep. 2014)

Vielen Dank! :thx:


----------



## katzen3 (22 Sep. 2014)

danke für die tollen bilder


----------



## klaus.franzen (22 Sep. 2014)

Wow, verhüllt, aber wie.....


----------



## badis.07 (23 Sep. 2014)

top Danke für die Barbara


----------



## ashkari (23 Sep. 2014)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## CoyoteUltra (23 Sep. 2014)

dankeschön:thumbup:


----------



## toby23 (24 Sep. 2014)

Danke für Babs,leider gibt es viel zu wenig Bilder von ihr im Bikini


----------



## Vorsfelder (24 Sep. 2014)

sehr schick


----------



## massierer (25 Sep. 2014)

wow sie ist wirklich die heisseste braut im deutschen fernsehen


----------



## michael1341 (25 Sep. 2014)

supi ......


----------



## Gedankengut (26 Sep. 2014)

Besser kann der Tag nich anfangen: Babsi im Bikini. Danke!


----------



## bomba07 (26 Sep. 2014)

:thx::thx::thx::thx:


----------



## sprzz (26 Sep. 2014)

Hammer!Vielen Dank:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## temphairybeast (29 Sep. 2014)

i always wanted to see this


----------



## hoshi21 (29 Sep. 2014)

danke für die junge babsie.


----------



## yacomo (30 Sep. 2014)

Sie ist halt einfach eine Granate, unsere Barbara. Sehr sexy.


----------



## micha03r (30 Sep. 2014)

was soll man da noch sagen?


----------



## 123abc. (30 Sep. 2014)

Sehr heiß, davon würde man gerne mehr sehen


----------



## krabbl73 (1 Okt. 2014)

Immer wieder schön.....nur die Begleitung


----------



## jimjim1273 (1 Okt. 2014)

Besten Dank


----------



## MrCap (1 Okt. 2014)

:thumbup: *Vielen Dank für das super tolle Bildmaterial... Babsi war halt schon immer ein leckerers Traumfrauchen !!!*


----------



## zeek (1 Okt. 2014)

Fantastic, thank you very much!!


----------



## pezi (1 Okt. 2014)

:thx::thx::thx: für Barbara :thumbup:


----------



## Miesen (1 Okt. 2014)

Hot !!! Danke...


----------



## Reingucker (2 Okt. 2014)

die is einfach klasse


----------



## Slayer29 (2 Okt. 2014)

tolle Frau


----------



## knutschi (3 Okt. 2014)

Man könnte gerne häufiger was von ihr sehen


----------



## Charlie-66 (3 Okt. 2014)

Danke ... Danke !!!


----------



## professorschmidt (3 Okt. 2014)

wow, echt heiß!!!


----------



## djschorschi (4 Okt. 2014)

Uiiuiiuii. Gloecken die ich baimmeln hoere!


----------



## gdab (5 Okt. 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Bilder.:thumbup:


----------



## xBeauty (5 Okt. 2014)

Vieeeelen Dank!


----------



## Sonnyxxx (8 Okt. 2014)

Hammer Weib. ........danke


----------



## alfebo (8 Okt. 2014)

Tolles Madl:thumbup:


----------



## effendy (10 Okt. 2014)

Was für Hammer Möpse!!!!!:drip:


----------



## zoras (10 Okt. 2014)

Top, danke!


----------



## Menkovic (11 Okt. 2014)

Wenn der Elmar da nicht drauf wäre...

Babs ist einfach geil!


----------



## tatra815 (12 Okt. 2014)

gibt's da noch mehr davon - evtl ohne Hörig !


----------



## yammyamm (12 Okt. 2014)

sehr geil anzusehendie babsi....yammyamm


----------



## juhau (12 Okt. 2014)

:thx: .. supi!!


----------



## kirsty (12 Okt. 2014)

besten dank!


----------



## pani1970 (12 Okt. 2014)

Danke für die tollen Pics !!


----------



## fred23 (14 Okt. 2014)

daaaanke, super Bilder


----------



## hallo685 (14 Okt. 2014)

wow!!! vielen dank


----------



## Knuff (14 Okt. 2014)

Wow, Danke!


----------



## Mister_Mike (17 Okt. 2014)

Lecker die Barbara.


----------



## Frosch1 (17 Okt. 2014)

Wow, Danke!


----------



## whykikiboy (18 Okt. 2014)

Aus der Fundgrube


----------



## TigerB (19 Okt. 2014)

schon immer sexy


----------



## kjaffer (19 Okt. 2014)

yiöööhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## wgrw3 (19 Okt. 2014)

:thx: für die schönen Bilder.


----------



## Belphegor (19 Okt. 2014)

Sehr schön, vielen Dank.


----------



## marriobassler (21 Okt. 2014)

die babs iss superheiss


----------



## lulu66 (22 Okt. 2014)

Junge, Junge!


----------



## Goofy36 (23 Okt. 2014)

Super Bilder. Danke!!


----------



## ll_basi (23 Okt. 2014)

einfach nur top


----------



## olaf1010 (23 Okt. 2014)

danke schön für die bilder


----------



## pbolasz (24 Okt. 2014)

danke Barbara


----------



## gulf (27 Okt. 2014)

Grandios! Hoffe auf noch mehr "leaks"


----------



## Robotory (27 Okt. 2014)

:thumbup:Barbara ist die Beste:WOW:


Klark schrieb:


> So lassen wir ma auch ma was "leaken"


----------



## Samsonia (27 Okt. 2014)

Danke wunderbar

Mike


----------



## moglou (29 Okt. 2014)

cool. danke!


----------



## dergeraet23 (29 Okt. 2014)

damals schon ne Wucht


----------



## Admos (2 Nov. 2014)

Vielen Dank !


----------



## Schmock20 (3 Nov. 2014)

Sie ist immer wieder ein Hingucker. :thx:


----------



## Weltenbummler (3 Nov. 2014)

Barbara hat einen sehr großen Bikini an.


----------



## TTranslator (3 Nov. 2014)

Hach, da war sie ja noch jung und knackig...

:thx:


----------



## anonimo77 (3 Nov. 2014)

:WOWAnke


----------



## hardrah (14 Dez. 2014)

ein königreich für tiefere einblicke


----------



## ignis (14 Dez. 2014)

Na aber hallo!


----------



## effendy (14 Dez. 2014)

Die möchte wohl jeder mal total ohne Bikini sehen!Grins


----------



## chrismow (14 Dez. 2014)

Super sexy Bilder, vielen Dank!


----------



## Roundandbig (14 Dez. 2014)

barbara ist einfach toll


----------



## mikemiller (15 Dez. 2014)

Super Fund! Vielen Dank!


----------



## Sammy08 (15 Dez. 2014)

Mit der Dame würde ich gerne Brustschwimmen üben....


----------



## baloogoy (17 Dez. 2014)

danke für barbara


----------



## redsock182 (19 Dez. 2014)

Ein echtes Traumweib !!!


----------



## CHS (20 Dez. 2014)

Klasse Bilder


----------



## 004711 (20 Dez. 2014)

klasse Bilder einer klasse Frau. Danke schön dafür


----------



## campo (20 Dez. 2014)

besten Dank


----------



## honk12 (20 Dez. 2014)

danke, tolle bilder


----------



## student8 (23 Dez. 2014)

mörder hupen


----------



## massierer (25 Dez. 2014)

wow da würde ich gerne der bademeister sein und sie danach mit einer massage wieder auflockern
lg helli


----------



## Schlachter (25 Dez. 2014)

Danke für die schöne Babsi:thx:


----------



## Drachen1685 (25 Dez. 2014)

Vielen Dank für Barbara


----------



## mecburi (25 Dez. 2014)

Schöne Fotos


----------



## leech47 (26 Dez. 2014)

Und jetzt noch mal, ohne Begleitung.


----------



## jasperjones (26 Dez. 2014)

mecburi schrieb:


> Schöne Fotos



dankeee!:thx:


----------



## big2 (28 Dez. 2014)

Super Vorbau,Traumfrau


----------



## mike.lotz (28 Dez. 2014)

Wow, was für ein Körper!


----------



## Sunnycoolboy (28 Dez. 2014)

echt klasse:thx::thx:


----------



## JoeKoon (28 Dez. 2014)

Wahnsinn, vielen Dank!


----------



## MaceSowel (28 Dez. 2014)

Danke. Immer wieder ein netter Anblick


----------



## blinky1 (28 Dez. 2014)

könnte mehr leaken lassen die dame!


----------



## Armageddon1981 (30 Dez. 2014)

Schöneberger mit den schönen Bergen


----------



## borussia (31 März 2015)

Da war sie noch jung und knackig.


----------



## nato25 (1 Apr. 2015)

Da platzt gleich der Bikini...


----------



## butcher80 (2 Apr. 2015)

Endlich mal was neues von Babsi. Danke!


----------



## klabuster (6 Mai 2015)

man sollte wieder mal baden gehen


----------



## Falcon (17 Mai 2015)

Der Typ stört, ansonsten TOP:thx:


----------



## Funkyfunk76 (17 Mai 2015)

Immer Nett!


----------



## jolabu (27 Mai 2015)

Super Bilder von damals... Bube, Dame ( . Y . )


----------



## glpsy (27 Mai 2015)

einfach nur KLASSE ... träum


----------



## Baer (30 Mai 2015)

super gut!:thx:


----------



## master10 (30 Mai 2015)

Wow kannte ich noch gar nicht !


----------



## marvin92 (31 Mai 2015)

oiiiiuzzjhj


----------



## bronck (31 Mai 2015)

Ja, an der Babsi ist schon was dran


----------



## martini99 (31 Mai 2015)

Tolle Frau. Danke dafür.


----------



## donnergott611 (31 Mai 2015)

oh mein gott, die babsi - da hat man schön was zum anfassen.


----------



## Xive (1 Juni 2015)

:thumbup: :thx: für Babsi


----------



## rondi (14 Juni 2015)

sehr jung damals


----------



## ChrisMimh (15 Juni 2015)

Einfach schön anzusehen dieses Vollweib


----------



## Hund18 (6 Juli 2015)

die muss in den playboy!


----------



## weisser (17 Juli 2015)

Was für ne Frau ....


----------



## schlemil (17 Juli 2015)

sympathisch


----------



## Killer09 (17 Juli 2015)

Danke für die sexxy barbara


----------



## eglogai (26 Juli 2015)

Tausendfacher Dank!!!


----------



## badboy65 (27 Juli 2015)

Rassefrau, sehr sexy


----------



## karacho79 (29 Juli 2015)

:thx::thumbup::WOW:


----------



## cheesygouda (29 Dez. 2015)

mehr mehr davon...danke


----------



## Redhell (29 Dez. 2015)

und alles echt wie es aussieht. Sehr sehr fein! Danke


----------



## dreamcx (1 Jan. 2016)

sehr scharf, großes :thx:


----------



## ginzo (1 Jan. 2016)

Toller Fund, gute Qualität, prima


----------



## RondoRamirez (2 Jan. 2016)

sieht man viel zu selten


----------



## Leglover25 (3 Jan. 2016)

Einfach nur : WOW


----------



## auulo (3 Jan. 2016)

Wow danke fürs bild


----------



## lumpus44 (4 Jan. 2016)

danke für die rarität


----------



## digimonfan (4 Feb. 2016)

Dankeschön!


----------



## josef144 (5 Feb. 2016)

danke sehr
kannte ich noch nicht


----------



## jacc788 (7 Feb. 2016)

seltene Bilder. Danke


----------



## Reingucker (8 Feb. 2016)

schon ne Weile her, kannte ich aber noch nicht, danke


----------



## swe2803 (8 Feb. 2016)

Babsi Iam in love


----------



## floyd (8 Feb. 2016)

*AW: Barbara Schöneberger Bikini x2 + Update x5*



















:thumbup:


----------



## xaster (8 Feb. 2016)

Oh, oh! Hot, hot!


----------



## Erlkönig (8 Feb. 2016)

Danke für das schöne Update.
Barbara in Bestform

Hätte sie mal lieber Männer gefrühstückt statt Egg und Bacon säh sie vielleicht heute noch so aus.


----------



## Lakland5502 (29 Feb. 2016)

Danke für Babsi


----------



## russiantoxic28 (2 März 2016)

einfach nur HOT diese Frau


----------



## Actros1844 (2 März 2016)

Danke schön


----------



## magsie (2 März 2016)

Hervorragend. Im wahrsten Sinne.


----------



## werder061294 (2 März 2016)

dankeschön


----------



## cengiz21 (6 März 2016)

Dankeschön


----------



## aschmaab (7 März 2016)

Vielen Dank !!!


----------



## Rene2106 (10 März 2016)

Danke einfach hot die frau


----------



## weka77 (11 März 2016)

super bilder


----------



## Jone (17 März 2016)

Danke für Barbara


----------



## Heinzinho (18 März 2016)

Wow! Danke dafür!


----------



## trh80 (7 Juli 2016)

mega sexy im bikini


----------



## Dragan010 (28 Juli 2018)

Super Fund Danke


----------



## aphex (29 Juli 2018)

super, danke!


----------



## snowman2 (29 Juli 2018)

She's absolutely STUNNING :thumbup:


----------



## rubyruby (27 Aug. 2018)

Tolle Frau
Danke !


----------



## stoormy (12 Feb. 2019)

tolle bilder....


----------



## taurus blue (15 Feb. 2019)

*!!! GEILE BILDER VON BARBARA !!! :thumbup: SELTEN SO EIN GEILES BILD VON IHR GESEHEN!!!:thx:*


----------



## marsupilami1 (28 Juli 2019)

Oja, dankeschön.


----------



## Evolution6 (28 Juli 2019)

Sehr schön, danke! :thx:


----------



## JoeKoon (28 Juli 2019)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## pfeuillebois (31 Juli 2019)

beautiful, danke !!!


----------



## caveman_ks (8 Aug. 2019)

besten Dank


----------



## Schorni (17 Aug. 2019)

Super Quali Danke =)


----------



## Sepp.des.Tages (21 Aug. 2019)

Auch heute immer noch gut, merci.


----------



## FreakyFani (26 Aug. 2019)

Top Frau mehr muss man nicht sagen


----------



## felixfelix (28 Aug. 2019)

wahnsinns Frau!


----------



## SPAWN (1 Sep. 2019)

Schöne Erinnerung,
vielen Dank.

Da war Sie noch die Obergranate!

mfg


----------



## erkman (8 Sep. 2019)

Immer wieder schön anzusehen. Vielen Dank dafür.


----------



## jzm5s4 (27 Sep. 2019)

Mehr Babs bitte


----------



## paulwert (30 Okt. 2019)

Dem schließ ich mich an!


----------



## alexxxxxi (2 Nov. 2019)

auch im bikini supergeil


Klark schrieb:


> So lassen wir ma auch ma was "leaken"


----------



## jamesrodriguez (4 Nov. 2019)

Klark schrieb:


> So lassen wir ma auch ma was "leaken"



Die Barbara hat aber ordentlich Holz vor der Hütte nice


----------



## benii (4 Nov. 2019)

Danke für Elmar! ;-)


----------



## wolle20975 (9 Nov. 2019)

Wow nette Frau


----------



## Mazzu (20 Nov. 2019)

Perfekt, vielen Dank!! :thx:


----------



## joned (25 Nov. 2019)

Super, danke sehr.


----------



## geminischweiz (5 Dez. 2019)

cool die pics kannte ich noch nicht


----------



## EddiSuffKopp (5 Dez. 2019)

Super Bilder, Danke für alles


----------



## paule17 (7 Dez. 2019)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## hakkepit85 (8 Dez. 2019)

Danke für die schönen bilder


----------



## mrjojojo (17 Dez. 2019)

meeehhhrrrr


----------



## Msmae (23 Dez. 2019)

schöner Anblick, sexy Körper


----------



## kalro (14 Jan. 2021)

Super, tolle Bilder!


----------



## marillo (14 Jan. 2021)

Danke für Boobsi!


----------



## Frogstar (15 Jan. 2021)

Never gets Old...Vielen Dank!


----------



## marillo (16 Jan. 2021)

Vielen Dank für die "Fundstücke".


----------



## JoeKoon (16 Jan. 2021)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## John David (20 Jan. 2021)

redbeard schrieb:


> Ohne den doofen Hörig wärs noch schöner.
> 
> Trotzdem :thx: für Babsi!



Allerdings


----------



## selsel (27 Jan. 2021)

Die Schönenberger gehört einfach in ein Bikini!


----------



## Metropolis1971 (24 März 2021)

Danke für die Bilder. Als ich Barbara damals das erste Mal bei Bube, Dame, Hörig gesehen habe, dachte ich mir, bei dieser großen Klappe wird sie mal berühmt, und ich hatte recht. Dann dachte ich mir, mit dieser großen Oberweite wird sie mal im Playboy zu bewundern sein. Und ich habe mich getäuscht. Leider!


----------



## Chrissy001 (25 März 2021)

Das waren noch Zeiten mit Barbara zu ihren Anfängen. :thumbup:


----------



## wolle100 (22 Juni 2021)

Hammer,dankeschön


----------



## hairybeast101 (27 Dez. 2021)

barbara si true milf... hottieeee


----------



## HicerShice (7 Jan. 2022)

Sehr geil!


----------



## Peter12345 (20 Jan. 2022)

super Fotos!


----------



## cerkez35 (28 Jan. 2022)

danke sehr


----------



## Hessel (9 Feb. 2022)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Tittelelli (9 Feb. 2022)

Metropolis1971 schrieb:


> Danke für die Bilder. Als ich Barbara damals das erste Mal bei Bube, Dame, Hörig gesehen habe, dachte ich mir, bei dieser großen Klappe wird sie mal berühmt, und ich hatte recht. Dann dachte ich mir, mit dieser großen Oberweite wird sie mal im Playboy zu bewundern sein. Und ich habe mich getäuscht. Leider!



Heul doch!!!


----------



## flieger6699 (10 März 2022)

Sie hat echt was zu bieten. Klasse.


----------

